# Best 5.1 Speakers for 1 Lakh



## TIT4N (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm about to buy a new audio system for my Living room. My living room is large (700 sqft). I have no idea which one to buy. 

I had planned to buy a DENON AV receiver and Energy Take classic 5.1 6 months ago but Energy take classic doesn't seemed to be available right now. So I've increased the budget a little bit higher and aiming for a Ultimate sound system. 

I really love this forum. This is all about electronics and stuff. I am getting addicted to this forum. This is my first post, and i think that I'm gonna be served with helpful answers. Thank you.

P.S : I'm in chennai. I don't know whether I'll be able to get those systems here.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 16, 2013)

For such a big area you need a system which has a good output.
Well I have auditioned systems ranging from 15k-80k.
And the best I found was Sony Component System HT- M5.And believe me there is nothing better than that( I don't know if anything is there in Bose).
I own it and not only I but all people who have heard it just love it.
It will be hard for you to find a demo piece but when you will get a demo and I am sure you will love it.If you have anything to ask about it then you can ask me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 16, 2013)

wait for @The Incinerator reply.he seems to have good info about high-end audio systems.


----------

